# Synchronizing Subscribed Folders Issue



## jcboy460 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just started running Outlook 2007 on a Dell desktop. It is a Gmail account. Everytime it starts receiving emails it shows "Synchronizing Subscribed Folders" and it takes forever to pull in the emails to Outlook. How do I stop this problem? I have Googled this issue and nobody has given the response I need. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcboy460 (Jan 28, 2008)

Can anybody help? This issue is really affecting my computer to the point where I am having to restart it. Thanks.


----------

